# EQ flat then house curve?



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi guys
Just thought Id throw thoughts out there. I will my tuning some theater rooms in the near future eqing internally within the receivers. These are 9 band channel dependent bell EQs. Im wondering how you guys go about eqing. Do you eq your room for flat then thru the gain stage add another eq to add a house curve after? or do you even bother with the house curve?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Most people set up their desired house curve in REW and let it then determine the filters to enter in the subs parametric equalizer (using sub only tests).

Then once the sub alone is EQ'd, the mains are added and the phase of the sub is adjusted for the best overall crossover situation.

Then (if available) all the speakers are added and the automatic Audyssey system is run to smooth the full range.

brucek


----------



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

could you point me in the direction on where to apply the house curve in rew?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Create a house curve file and then point REW to it using the House Curve tab in the settings popup.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files. It's all in there. 

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

brucek


----------



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah cool thanks, ive been reading all about it but it did not tell me how to make one and I see their are variations of the house curve. is there a generic house curve file i can download anywhere? Im also still confused if I should be trying to EQ for a house curve of X curve. This theatre is about 25'X11.5'


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, hoof! Here's the house curve info from the REW help files. Typically it's used for the subwoofer.



> Im also still confused if I should be trying to EQ for a house curve of X curve.


You don't want an X curve. There's an article on the subject in my signature that you might want to take a look at.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it but it did not tell me how to make one and I see their are variations of the house curve. is there a generic house curve file i can download anywhere?


It's too simple to download a generic one. Decide what you want and create a Notepad text file (i.e. my_housecurve.txt).

Below is a house curve file that raises the level from 80Hz down to 30Hz by +5dB. Enter it into Notepad and save. Then point REW to it and look at your new target in REW.

30 5.0
80 0.0

Below is a jpg of what it will do:









brucek


----------



## hoofenshnoz (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool I'll look into more thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

